

Snowden of the Sea: Researchers Name New Crayfish After NSA Leaker - koops
http://www.newsweek.com/snowden-sea-researchers-name-new-crayfish-after-nsa-leaker-365782

======
koops
Better article is the one quoted:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/2015/08/25/theres-a-new-crayfish-species-and-its-named-after-
edward-snowden/)

